# Work endorsement for life partner permit under the old immigration rules



## ALL101 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi

I applied for a life partner visa in December 2013 and after a long wait I am expecting to receive the life partner permit imminently. Since applying for the life partner visa I have received a job offer. I understand that getting a work endorsement will involve a fresh application. However, I understand that the immigration rules also changed last year so that you now have to be cohabiting for 2 years in order to be eligible for a life partner visa. My partner and I will only have been living together for 2 years on 31 October 2015. Does that mean I cannot apply for a work endorsement until 31 October 2015?


----------



## kaz0102 (May 6, 2014)

Hi ALL101, 

I'm not sure if you have seen a thread from Markzolt regarding work endorsements? I can't actually post the link, but if you search for the user, then you should find it....

The thread is about adding a work permit/job offer to a spousal visa/relatives permit. 

I am currently living in South Africa on a life partner temporary residence permit, which I applied for in London in June 2014. I am concerned that it has taken so long for you to receive you visa, as mine was approved in 2 weeks. Did you apply for temporary residence or permanent residence? 

If you have a temporary residence permit then you need to apply for a work endorsement (once you have your job offer) before you will be able to work. The thread I have mentioned above will give you a lot more information about this process. 

If you have applied for permanent residence, then you do not need to apply for any endorsement. 

The rules have changed, but this shouldn't make any difference to your application. Once you have whichever of the residence permits you have applied for, you do not need to prove the length of your relationship again. 

If you were starting a new application for permanent residence then you either need to have proved you have co-habited/been in a long-term relationship for 5+ years, or that you have been married for 2+ years (I believe...although this is a grey area)

I hope this has been of some help to you. If you have any other questions please let me know and I'll try to help as much as I can. 

Otherwise, good luck with everything!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ALL101 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for a life partner visa in December 2013 and after a long wait I am expecting to receive the life partner permit imminently. Since applying for the life partner visa I have received a job offer. I understand that getting a work endorsement will involve a fresh application. However, I understand that the immigration rules also changed last year so that you now have to be cohabiting for 2 years in order to be eligible for a life partner visa. My partner and I will only have been living together for 2 years on 31 October 2015. Does that mean I cannot apply for a work endorsement until 31 October 2015?


Hi ALL101;

You only need to prove that you have been in a relationship for two years and not necessarily cohabitating the entire time. So if you have a notarial contract and a spousal affidavit declaring the start date of your relationship, plus any other docs, like holidays together etc. That will be sufficient to submit your application now.


----------

